# Minsk - Belarus



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

pics 2007-2010


































































































































































































































photos by Jury Maliareuski


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

photos by Jury Maliareuski


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kazik1950/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/eka180879/


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/skochkan/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/avaloni/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/skochkan/













































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nata-grishel/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

japanese001 said:


> Minsk - Belarus by episa, on Flickr


*excellent view* ^^:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMG_7264 by AnatolyV, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots! :cheers2:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice! I'd love to visit one day!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

2.07.2013 Minsk on-line by MrStanichnik1, on Flickr


----------

